# Flu test coding- 87400 vs 87804



## fadefallingrain (Jan 13, 2011)

Our practice has always used 87400 to code flu tests. We have now been told that the correct code is 87804. The code 87804 is not on Medicare's fee schedule, so how do we use this code and get paid? Please help! Thanks.


----------



## Teresa Collins (Jan 13, 2011)

On Trailblazer's website under "Clinical Lab Fee Schedule" the fee for CPT 87804 is $16.88.  
I hope this helps!


----------



## fadefallingrain (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------

